#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Διαγράμματα αλληλεπίδρασης Μ-Ν

## Barracuda

Υπάρχουν πουθενά τα διαγράμματα αλληλεπίδρασης κάμψης με ορθή δύναμη στο internet η/και το αντίστοιχο τυπολόγιο από όπου προκύπτουν?

----------


## pourzis

ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστείς για τι πράγμα;
Για διαξονική κάμψη όχι. Για μονοαξονική κάμψη είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα και μπορείς να φτιάξεις εύκολα νομίζω ένα excel.

----------


## kkarounos

Για δες και εδώ για ένα λογισμικό σχετικό με διαξονική κάμψη.

----------

